# Melo an All-Star at last



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

ESPN.com said:


> Carmelo Anthony is going to the NBA All-Star Game after all.
> 
> The Denver Nuggets forward, the league's leading scorer, and the Dallas Mavericks' Josh Howard were both named by NBA commissioner David Stern as injury replacements to the Western Conference team. They will replace Yao Ming of the Houston Rockets and Carlos Boozer of the Utah Jazz for the Feb. 18 game in Las Vegas.


:clap: Congrats to Melo, now go play defense. :wink: Oh yeah, and the article says in there that since he and Howard are replacing Yao and Boozer, D'Antoni will select one of them to replace Yao in the starting lineup. So Melo goes from snub to possible starter, not bad.

Oh yeah, the link.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh for real. Wow great news. Guess Stern did forgive him afterall


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Congrats to Melo

I doubt he starts. Most likely that Nash starts, TMac plays SF, KG PF and TD C


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

this is so much bull*poopoo*. i hope to god Melo is forced to guard shaq. **** you stern you ****ing pushover. lets replace a ****ing center with a forward. howard deserved it but no one on that ****ing nuggets team did. AI only because he's AI. But i guess i shouldn't care too much considering the nuggets will have their fun in the game and they will be old news whereas the jazz will be competing in the playoffs. George Karl your a great coach but i hate everyone on your ****ing team.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> this is so much bullshlt. i hope to god Melo is forced to guard shaq. **** you stern you ****ing pushover. lets replace a ****ing center with a forward. howard deserved it but no one on that ****ing nuggets team did. AI only because he's AI. But i guess i shouldn't care too much considering the nuggets will have their fun in the game and they will be old news whereas the jazz will be competing in the playoffs. George Karl your a great coach but i hate everyone on your ****ing team.


Ok everyone. This is a case where it is better to point and laugh instead of wrestling with a pig.

Just enjoy the unintentional comedy of the post


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

D'Antoni will select someone from the West squad to replace Yao, not just out of Melo and Howard.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Ok everyone. This is a case where it is better to point and laugh instead of wrestling with a pig.
> 
> Just enjoy the unintentional comedy of the post


Im sure a lot of apeople found my post comical. fact is im stating my opinion. because a guy who misses ****ing 15 games and not being injured should not make it, let alone as a center replacement. Does your teams record mean absolutely nothing? The nuggets are what 9 games behind the jazz and yet they have 2 all stars as opposed to the jazz who have none? If melo was going to get in from AI backing out then why the hell not the same for boozer with okur?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Im sure a lot of apeople found my post comical. fact is im stating my opinion. because a guy who misses ****ing 15 games and not being injured should not make it, let alone as a center replacement. Does your teams record mean absolutely nothing? The nuggets are what 9 games behind the jazz and yet they have 2 all stars as opposed to the jazz who have none? If melo was going to get in from AI backing out then why the hell not the same for boozer with okur?


First, and this is coming from a CM. Stop with the ****ing masked cursing. don't put two *'s in for letters, just type the word out and let the censor take care of it. Please fix your posts so I don't have to.

Second, the Jazz do have an All Star. Boozer's resume will forever say 2007 All Star. That doesn't go away just because he isn't playing in the game.

Third, the West has plenty of size to make up for Yao's injury as they have TD, Amare, Dirk and KG that can all play minutes at the Center spot, especially in an all star game against an undersized East. Because of that, Stern took the best players available and that was clearly JHo and Melo.

Fourth, No one stated that Melo would absolutely get in for AI. Yes some people speculated it, but then again there are a lot of dumb people. AI is a guard, if he doesn't make it, the next logical choices are Ray Allen, Deron and Chris Paul.

Fifth, your homer glasses are hilarious. If your logic really applied, AK47 shouldn't have been an All Star in 2004


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

record needs to be considered.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> record needs to be considered.


AK47 made it in over Gasol in 2004 and Memphis had a much better record


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Shaq had played in a total of 7 games when he was named as a starter, so missing 15 doesn't really apply here.

Josh Howard is having a great year, but ask any coach who they'd rather have between he and Melo and you'd see taht Melo woudl get 99% of the votes.

Also, your comment about Utah having no all-stars despite their record...it's an event to showcase individual talent, not team talent. Utah has a great TEAM, but they have a lot of marginal players who play well TOGETHER.

Melo deserves to be an all-star. He leads the league in scoring for crying out loud.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

darth-horax said:


> Melo deserves to be an all-star. He leads the league in scoring for crying out loud.


and........ what else does he do besides score?? also with the ak comment was he a starter? voted in by the coaches or a injury replacement?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> record needs to be considered.


So does that mean you think Vince Carter should be cut from the All-Star squad, or Jason Kidd?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> So does that mean you think Vince Carter should be cut from the All-Star squad, or Jason Kidd?


No coaches voted him in. when choosing a replacement record should be considered. i trust the coaches well except for tony parker in. but thats a different story. also after going off on the all star thing. i realised how big of a hommer i really am.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Mavs- 2
Suns- 3
Spurs- 2
Jazz- 0
Rocket- 1
Lakers- 1
Nuggets- 2
Twolves- 1

How ****ed up is that?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> No coaches voted him in. when choosing a replacement record should be considered. i trust the coaches well except for tony parker in. but thats a different story. also after going off on the all star thing. i realised how big of a hommer i really am.


:tongue: No worries, I can get pretty bad myself at times. I understand where you're coming from, but when it comes down to it, there's the same problem every year: there's just more guys playing at an All-Star level than there are spots on the All-Star team.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Mavs- 2
> Suns- 3
> Spurs- 2
> Jazz- 0
> ...


Carlos Boozer.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Let's see...

31.5 ppg, 6 rpg, 4 apg...

You're right, he does NOTHING rather tahn scoring.
Seems to me a certain man by the name of Michael Jordan did NOTHING but score until he decided to learn how to pass and defend...and he started that about 5 years into his career.

I'm NOT saying Melo is MJ, cause he's not. He can't be. Nobody could.

Watch some Nuggs games and then decide if your comment was justified.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 31.5 ppg, 6 rpg, 4 apg...
> 
> ...


Playing in the all star game is a privilege, a privilege that should of been taken away after being an idiot and throwing a punch and getting suspended for 15 games.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

He was always going to make it, but now that it is announced it is even better !!

CONGRATULATIONS CARMELO ANTHONY !!!


----------



## Karolis (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't like Carmello he's just an arrogant *Child from an unwed mother* who only cares about scoring and his stats, and he's a *kitty cat* too.. he's a *kitty cat* coz at the game where he was suspended for 15 matches, he hit a guy and ran away like a little girl.. I hate him. Ray Allen should've got the spot


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

> I don't like Carmello he's just an arrogant *Child from an unwed mother* who only cares about scoring and his stats, and he's a *kitty cat* too.. he's a *kitty cat* coz at the game where he was suspended for 15 matches, he hit a guy and ran away like a little girl.. I hate him. Ray Allen should've got the spot


no masked swearing, just spell it out the right way and let the filter catch it.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

trolls are so funny...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man Carmelo with another stellar performance nearly gaining his 2nd career triple double in just days but narrowly missed out, 29 points, 8 rebounds, 10 assists, 3 steals. Great win by the nuggets without Iverson or Camby again


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Karolis said:


> I don't like Carmello he's just an arrogant *Child from an unwed mother* who only cares about scoring and his stats, and he's a *kitty cat* too.. he's a *kitty cat* coz at the game where he was suspended for 15 matches, he hit a guy and ran away like a little girl.. I hate him. Ray Allen should've got the spot


unlike many of the stars you watch. when the game is on the line, melo is winning the game for his team. 

the bucks game really showed just how well melo can pass the ball. with this new nugget offense you cant double and triple team him anymore. That and Nene is really coming on. And Reggie Evans is just absolutely a stud. Pluse we are getting a lot of Najera. The Nuggets really are in good shape. Blake another guy the nuggets traded for is fitting in perfectly. Considering how much time Smith and Melo missed. Plus all the new pieces you bring to a team in the middle of the season. All after your starting power forward has already gone down. Not many teams could have survived all that. And personally, I think Denver has done much better than just survive. It makes me happy to see the three core young players on this team perform well (Smith, Nene, Melo). Makes the future look really bright. 

Karolis, if you can't even spell the man's name, you dont deserve to have an opinion. When Ray closes out games and competes in the western conference then he can have a spot. Carmelo is the best small forward in the western conference. Lebron and Wade in my opinion are both guards... along with Kobe. So actually Melo is the best small forward in the NBA. So making the all star team isnt even a question. I love Josh Howard. I bought 10 of his rookie cards as soon as they came out (along with david west) because I knew how good they would be. Josh Howard is a stud, but if its between Melo and Howard for a spot..... you can only take Josh if you're biased. 

If people are really pissed about Melo making the all star team, they simply just dont watch him play. I watched the Knick game. Carmelo Anthony didn't start anything. Thomas and Nate Robinson started something. It was clearly intentional and flagrant. If anything the Nuggets were sending a message that you cant mess with us and get away with that. No team wants to be considered a pushover. If Isiah Thomas doesn't like loosing he should have assembled a better team. Interestingly enough Kevin Garnett made a remark about the nba in a tnt interview. Basically he said teams will beat you by 30 or 40 if they can. Doesnt give you the right to attack a defenseless guy in the air. Carmelo swung, connected, and then got out. Interestingly enough KG also threw a punch and as you all remember he didnt get 15 games.

So there is some bias out there. Now the Knick Nugget brawl was a bigger situation, but at the same time it was blown out of porportion by the nba and the media. Kinda like the superbowl or 911 or anything. Once something gets outta control the government, or media or nba... whoever trys to get a handle on it. But how people view melo as soft.... or a thug, or a guy that only cares about stats.

After what he did at syracuse. what he did for the lowly nuggets as a rookie, and what he did for team usa last summer. if melo didnt play better than anyone else in the entire world, team usa wouldnt even have a medal.

Think about that the next time you hate on melo


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Karolis said:


> I don't like Carmello he's just an arrogant *Child from an unwed mother* who only cares about scoring and his stats, and he's a *kitty cat* too.. he's a *kitty cat* coz at the game where he was suspended for 15 matches, he hit a guy and ran away like a little girl.. I hate him. Ray Allen should've got the spot


That's a bit harsh, you only have to say you don't like him


----------

